# Just finished Moebius Invisible Man



## themodelcitizen (May 14, 2010)

Two and a half months later... Loved the diorama look to the piece. Major drawback was two-piece 'lab glassware.' Also picked up the aftermarket decal sheet from TSDS - worth every penny! Look forward to feedback and will try to answer any questions.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice - I like the subtle coloring too. It sets the mood for that period!!!The decals really add to the look!
Steve


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great job, particularly on the floorboards! :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work, modelcitizen!! I also like the floor. Very Cool!! - Denis


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet! BTW: I like your call handle.......:wave:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Beautiful! And I agree about your call handle, too!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Really nice paint techniques, one of the best buildups I've seen of this so far! Great job!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent! Nice paint job, especially the weathering. I like the way you handled the book as well - I never thought to prop ity up against the table legs, it works very well there, and the books add to the diorama effect in the background.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love the work you did on the floor. Also some nice detail work on the books and shelf knick-knacks. Overall, superb job! 

Sean


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Great job. A much darker feel. I like it. I agree that the floorboards are top notch, but I also love the pitting on the table top, Great attention to detail


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bravo!


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great work....congratulations.


----------



## themodelcitizen (May 14, 2010)

*Notes on the Invisible man build*

Thanks to all for your posts. One tip on the Moebius Invisible Man that I'd like to pass on. Another modeler mentioned this tip and I am grateful. On the front of the figure's slacks, there are two holes which fit into pins on the inside of the front of the vest. On the back of the slacks is a u-hook that fits over a tab on the inside back of the overcoat. I opened the holes in the slacks into vertical slots, and clipped off the hook on the back, so I could slip the legs of the figure on and off during construction for ease of painting.
Also, the TSDS decal sheet is superb. However, be advised - the decals do not have any white backing. You must paint a white base coat (or similar light-colored coat) onto EVERY surface on which you wish to attach a decal. I also puttied over the inscribed 'note pages' on the table top as the table top decal has its own pages. The table top decal is a work of art, but again, remember to apply the decal over a white base coat. If you're like me and could not paint an acceptable 'The Invisible Man' nameplate, there is a handy alternative. On the TSDS sheet, in the upper left hand corner, there is a sheet title for the Invisible Man. This is also a decal and it fits the open-book kit piece very nicely. Just sand off the molded-on lettering, paint white, apply the decal with suitable extra black edging, and airbrush flat black to trim it up. Not perfect, but I like the creepy look of the decal lettering. 
I raided the wife's spice rack for the powder 'lab chemicals' - cream of tartar, cumin, ground cinnamon, chili powder, etc., and mixed up Tamiya Clear Blue, Clear Green and Smoke for some of the liquids. Others are Vick's Dayquil and even the leftover syrup from a blue coconut snow cone (yum). I positioned the hat over some 'broken glass' that was molded onto the base and which I didn't think looked realistic. I left off the 'invisible rat' in the clear box on the top shelf as I didn't think it looked realistic either. (Hey, it's not an empty box - the rat is invisible too, remember?)

All in all, a fun build.

- themodelcitizen


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent build up and the colours are fantastic.. iv'e yet to start work on my kit, but will take note of all building tips i can get!


----------



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello, 

great. love your work.

greetings from germany
bernd :wave:


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

How do we contact TSDS for the decals ?


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

They are a sponsor of HT. Click the link on the right under "Models"


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow - that is superb! Wonderful attention to detail....


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Looks Great!


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

that looks awesome. it reminds me so much of the book. really spectacular job. 

btw......did you know the invisible man had transparents?


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

louspal said:


> They are a sponsor of HT. Click the link on the right under "Models"


Thank you louspal. I couldn't for the life of me figure out what "TSDS" was .Then you pointed out the link & I was like Oh -- D'UH !
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

This is absolutely fantastic! The faded jacket, wood grains, "mummy" head wrap, everything is superb. You certainly have a gift. This build has become my reference build for when I do my own (if only it could look half as good).


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

themodelcitizen said:


> ... If you're like me and could not paint an acceptable 'The Invisible Man' nameplate, there is a handy alternative. On the TSDS sheet, in the upper left hand corner, there is a sheet title for the Invisible Man. This is also a decal and it fits the open-book kit piece very nicely. Just sand off the molded-on lettering, paint white, apply the decal with suitable extra black edging, and airbrush flat black to trim it up. Not perfect, but I like the creepy look of the decal lettering.


I've been waiting to see if someone ever tried that with the decal on the open book -- I have to admit I looked at the picture and missed it completely! I'm glad you mentioned it!

Outstanding build -- it really looks nice! 

--Henry


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

g_xii said:


> I've been waiting to see if someone ever tried that with the decal on the open book -- I have to admit I looked at the picture and missed it completely! I'm glad you mentioned it!
> 
> Outstanding build -- it really looks nice!
> 
> --Henry


Shame on me for not noticing that was a decal too! Thanks for tipping us off!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool build up TMC! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

That's really some great looking work. You did a splendid job on the base
and the color scheme for the figure seems spot on! :thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful work! Take a bow!:thumbsup:


----------

